# Bayano



## DaveedLee (Jun 18, 2016)

I am trying to find out about a family member who travelled from Port Antonio, Jamaica to Bristol in 1952 as a stowaway aboard Elders and Fyffes' SS Bayano.
Can anyone shed any light on what happened to stowaways? Or their treatment on board the ships while travelling?
Thanks for any help


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I sailed on the Bayano but that was in 1950, I also sailed on the Cavina, Corrales,and the Ariguani later. It was very common to find stowaways on board, when found thy were turned over to the 1st Officer and he would have them (Keel Hauled) Just kidding, the ones that I saw caught were treated well,given a shower and locked up in the Hospital Ward ,when we docked they were taken off by the police. At one time they found a dead stowaway in the coal bunker, crushed when the coal shifted, poor soul, it scared the hell out of the Trimmer that found him in the bunkers among the coal. Bottom line is that they were all treated well as far as I know. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

DaveedLee

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard.

Stowaways were put in a 'Lock Up' cabin in my Crew & Isolation Hospital on P&O ships. They were taken ashore by police when we docked as John described. Not sure about Elders and Fyffes. Good luck with your search (Thumb)


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

I was on "Ariguani" in 1955 - we always searched the ship thoroughly before leaving from our last port in the West Indies - I recollect that over about six months we found about two when searching - they were always treated well, and in this instance, landed before we left.
There was one instance when one was found in mid-Atlantic - he was fed, watered, treated well and handed over to the Police when we arrived Avonmouth.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Two stowaways were found aboard E&F's _Golfito_ about 3 days out of Port Antonio, bound Avonmouth. They had been mingling with the passengers on the prom deck and were quite well dressed but were still easy to spot. She was a 1-class ship (all passengers travelled First Class) but of the 110 passengers aboard that trip, these were the only two who were going round asking, "Can you spare a cigarette?" (Jester)


----------



## tinar (Feb 13, 2017)

*SS Bayano*

Hi there. My dad travelled on the SS Bayano from Halifax to England during the II World War.. I am trying to find some information on this ship and do not know where to look.. Could you help me?? thanks


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The Bayano served as a Armed Escort ship in the war she also had a catapault aircraft on board. I will find out more about the ship and let you know.


----------



## tinar (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you so much !


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

tinmar, if you email me your email address I will send you a couple of photos of the Bayano. You can also go into the Gallery and click on MY Photos there you will find a photo of the Bayano in war time colors with a Corvette painted on her hull to fool German subs.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

My days on the Tees we often had stowaways especially from North Africa (things have not changed much)....one chap made seven voyages from Casablanca to Billingham,usually sitting on top of the cargo....interviewed by HM Immigration, locked up whilst ship in port and put back on board...thrown off in Casablanca but always seemed to get back onboard climbing ratlines!
This procedure seemed to be the norm,if the vessel wasn't going back to port of origin they arranged for police escort,usually by rail, to some vessel that was...how things have changed there.
They were always well treated usually going back with a suitcase and new clothes,but never remember any of them applying for asylum.
Once we had a DBS returned to UK via one of the ore carriers and he complained that the stowaway was better treated..

geoff


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *tinar* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## hue (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi all new here. been doing some research my father was a stowaway on the Bayano; he traveled from Jamaica to Avonmouth arrived 29th August 1950. He was aged 20. If any one has any info no matter how small would be appreciated.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

When on the Tilapa 1956 or so we had a stowaway from Jamaica he was an arrogant bugger he said that Bessie Braddock would make sure he would be taken good care of,the bosun sent us down to where we found his belongings passport some English pounds and American dollars,giving it to the bosun the lot over the side now bloody prove you are Jamaican he said,he was made to work cleaning winch beds etc all the dirty jobs I would have done he was locked up of Piont Lynas until we docked in Garston.I don't know what became of him maybe Bessie helped him she was not a popular person among us seamen for her comments during our strike.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

On stowaways we had one on The Anglian when I was o.s.on her,we heard knocking under the hatchboard when we left Lisbon when we opened up this poor bugger came out all he had on was a vest and shorts he stunk all he had been eating was melons where he had been I will leave it up to your imagination .phew,as I was the smallest in the crowd I gave him some clobber to wear,he told us he had deserted from the Spanish legion or some such outfit and if he was returned to Spain he would be shot for desertion he was an o.k guy when we got back to Liverpool he was taken away by the police,I have often wondered how he fared I hope he was allowed to stay here.


----------

